
Show HN: Here’s how to secretly download anyone’s Instagram story - phoebe311
https://www.savefromweb.com/download-instagram-stories/
======
phoebe311
Yeah, its because Instagram changed their backend setting for downloading
stories. I am working on it and it will be fixed within 2 to 3 days. Sorry for
the inconvenience. :(

------
fiatjaf
I was looking for this exactly today.

Unfortunately it doesn't seem to work. I'm redirected to
[https://www.savefromweb.com/inner.php](https://www.savefromweb.com/inner.php)
and there nothing happens.

------
Aditya_Garg
Can confirm, Im not able to download anything either

